# New to DE, PA, NJ from FL



## sharkybalboa (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey guys!

New to the tri state area from sunny Miami, FL. I'm definitely getting some cabin fever here and i'm dying to get my gear wet. Any recommendations on spots to try out near claymont if anything is even biting with this cold? I don't mind freezing my bones a bit for a decent bite!

Thanks!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL! People ask me all the time. Why did you leave FL. and come to Md. You probably have already been hearing this. Welcome! I moved from Venice FL. I really miss it. Grab a five gallon bucket and go for pan fish this time of year. What side of the bay do you live? Maybe some of the guys will give you a few tips on how it's done. Nice Jack! I think it's a jack? Good Luck!


----------



## sharkybalboa (Jan 26, 2019)

I've definitely been hearing a lot of "not like in Florida" when it comes to the bite haha. I didn't come here by choice but I figured i'd make the best out of the few months I am here. I'm on the Delaware side in Claymont. I tried looking for bay access around my town but couldn't really find any so i'm trying to find some locals who will show me or point me in the right direction. 
And correct! Nice little Yellowjack, made for good ceviche 

thanks!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome to the mid Atlantic. You are on Andy's side of the bay. Where exactly is Claymont? The only Claymont that I can find on Google maps is in Delaware. As Andy says, right now it is pan fishing time and from the looks of next week's weather, it may even be ice fishing time!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

sharky, that is a jack crevale? Yellow tail crevale. right?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

While I'm on here I might as well report that Federalsburg marina is open, no ice. also the creek is open. No ice. I checked a lake out that I fish and that is wide open, no ice. The rain got rid of the ice in this area. BUT, the lake is very cloudy, and Marshy Hope Creek is muddy. Might save someone a long trip for nothing. Unless you fish for cat fish.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

WElcome from Maryland. Claymont Delaware. You would be fishing the Delaware river, Look these places up online. New castle, wilmington, route 9 in New Castle, C & D canal reedy point. I don't fish these areas anymore. Have not done for 30 years. If I fish the DE river I go to Augustine beach, Woodland in early season. I prefer surf fishing in Saltwater at the beach or an inlet. When you get your Delaware lic, they will have where to fish in the book. Tight lines. :fishing:


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Dude, your blowin it! Came from Fla to fish Delmarva??
Good luck Bro.

Nothing comes close to the Florida fishery except maybe down in Baja.
Guddonyamate.:fishing:


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

There is spring time trout fishing near Newark in the Red Clay and White Clay creeks. You can fish for bass and pan fish at Lum's pond near Bear DE. The C&D canal for catfish near the Summit Bridge.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

this time of year, I'm playing in the trout streams. Give it 1.5-2 months and you can go out and start chasing striped bass. The DE river has bass come up in there to spawn but I don't know much about that fishery. Shoot 1.5 hours or so north to the Raritan Bay on the NJ side and you can plug for bass and bang some good ones, last spring was a real hot bit up there with some fish pushing 45lbs from shore and most being 15-25lb. 

Come mid April the monster blues show up in MD/DE/NJ (they didn't last year much). Most of these fish will be 8-13lbs with a few hitting the 20lb mark and going 40". You can get the bass starting in March in certain areas and have a shot at big fish up until June along the coast.

c


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

sharkybalboa said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New to the tri state area from sunny Miami, FL. I'm definitely getting some cabin fever here and i'm dying to get my gear wet. Any recommendations on spots to try out near claymont if anything is even biting with this cold? I don't mind freezing my bones a bit for a decent bite!
> 
> Thanks!!


R U nuts ??? U can’t fish this time of year. Heck, you won’t be able to do anything in saltwater until April.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

cpicken said:


> sharkybalboa said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...


You can fish fresh right now, its slower and tougher but you can catch


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes you can catch fish in winter. If the water is not frozen. If you locate the yellow perch you can catch a limit in no time. Also crappie, pickerel, and a bass now and then. Do some home work. Good Luck! Get ready for the perch runs in Feb. and March. Google perch fishing map in Md.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy is that yellow perch map white perch map or both?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Andy is that yellow perch map white perch map or both?


Pa, that map is for both yellow first then white perch. Last year I had yellow and white At the same time in Feb. But I think after the yellows, sometime in March and April better for white perch. Most have roe that time of year. I think you eat roe, right? I don't get it. Last night was the coldest ever this time of year and the Marshy Hope Creek and the marina was ice free at 16 degree this morning. Pa, in my opinion Red Bridges is the best place for yellows first then white perch. There are also good fishing places not known to man kind. LOL!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Don't forget about the Hickory and American Shad runs we have in the spring also, in some of those rivers.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Don't forget about the Hickory and American Shad runs we have in the spring also, in some of those rivers.


X2 on that.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

andypat said:


> X2 on that.


If the weather is favorable, shad will be in the river two months from now!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> If the weather is favorable, shad will be in the river two months from now!


Yeah Jerry.....that's a bummer. I need to catch some high fly'n Hickories NOW! I'm starting to get the fever.
Hope it's a better than last year with all the rain we've had.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Yeah Jerry.....that's a bummer. I need to catch some high fly'n Hickories NOW! I'm starting to get the fever.
> Hope it's a better than last year with all the rain we've had.


-------Yes, I think all the rain this year changed a lot of fishing areas. last year this time we were catching yellows and crappie. Not much this year yet.


----------

